# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  أفلام العيد.. رقص وعري

## الحصن نيوز

تسيطر على أفلام عيد الفطر موجة من الايفيهات الجنسية التي من الممكن أن نطلق عليها "الخلطة السرية " التي لجأ إليها عدد من المنتجين خلال هذا الموسم، حيث لم يخلو فيلما من الأفلام المعروضة حاليا إلا ويتضمن مجموعة من الألفاظ الخادشة للحياء بجانب موجة من الرقص والعري.

وتنتشر هذه الخلطة السرية التي لجأ إليها المنتجين في هذا الموسم في فيلم "ولاد البلد" حيث يتضمن العديد من الرقصات المثيرة التي تجمع بين دينا وسعد الصغير فضلا عن  الإيحاءات الجنسية والألفاظ الخادشة للحياء التي يتضمنها الفيلم.

كما يشهد الفيلم أيضا مباراة في الرقص والملابس المثيرة بين دينا وشمس بالفيلم، حيث ترتدي كل منهما ملابس أكثر سخونة من الأخرى، ويعتبر فيلم "ولاد البلد" هو الفيلم الثاني الذي يجمع بين  دينا وسعد الصغير بعد فيلمها "عليا الطرب بالتلاتة" الذي اثار جدلا كبيرا وقت عرضه بسبب رقص دينا وسعد في الفيلم على أغنية "العنب"، لذلك تعرض كل من سعد ودينا إلي هجوم كبير من قبل العديد من الأشخاص عبر موقع الفيس بوك وقاموا بالدعوة الي مقاطعة أعمالهما الفنية لما يقدموه من إسفاف وابتذال في أفلامهما.

 افيش فيلم سمير وشهير وبهير     وعلى الرغم من إشادة العديد من النقاد بفيلم "سمير و شهير وبهير" إلا أنه لم يخلو من الإيفيهات الجنسية والتي تصل إلي حد خدش الحياء ، حيث تدور أحداث الفيلم حول ثلاث شبان يواجهون أزمات الحياة ما بين البطالة و مشاريع الزواج والفشل في الوصول إلى أهدافهم، ويرصد الفيلم مشاكل هؤلاء الشباب بصورة كوميدية و طريفة.

والفيلم بطولة أحمد فهمي وهشام ماجد وشيكو، ويشاركهم البطولة إيمي سمير غانم وانجي وجدان وتأليف محمد حفظي وإخراج معتز التوني.

وكعادة هاني رمزي والتي لا تخلو أفلامه من الايفيهات الجنسية، يكرر نفس الأمر في فيلمه الجديد "الرجل الغامض بسلامته"، حيث يطلق خلاله مجموعة من الإيفيهات الجنسية مع استعراض لمجموعة من الفتيات المشاركات في الفيلم يرتدين مايوهات، وتدور أحداث الفيلم حول شاب لا يجد مجال للوصول إلى النجاح إلا عن طريق الكذب، شخص يعتبر أن الكذب هو خير وسيلة للنجاح ورغم عمله موظفا في القطاع الخاص إلا أنه يراسل عددا من الجهات الحكومية يطالبها بحل عدد من الأزمات مثل البطالة والمساكن ويصبح شخصا مشهورا ولكنه غامض لدى تلك الجهات. ويشارك في بطولة الفيلم هاني رمزي، نيللي كريم، حسن حسني و فريال يوسف ومن إخراج محسن احمد.

لبلبة واحمد فؤاد سليم في مشهد من فيلم عائلة ميكي     ولم يخلو أيضا فيلم "عائلة ميكي" من الحديث عن الجنس حيث يتضمن حوارات جريئة لأبطال الفيلم تدور معظمهم حول الجنس، وتدور أحداث الفيلم حول أسرة مصرية مكونة من ثمانية أفراد تتقدم في إحدى المسابقات للحصول على لقب "الأسرة المثالية"، وخلال تلك المسابقة نتعرف على أفراد تلك الأسرة، حيث يقدم الفيلم رؤية اجتماعية جديدة للأسرة المصرية في القرن الجديد خاصة في عصر الإعلام المفتوح والإنترنت. والفيلم بطولة لبلبة وأحمد فؤاد سليم ورجاء حسين وعمرو عابد وحسن حرب، من تأليف عمر جمال، وإخراج أكرم فريد .

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

